# Research chemicals...?



## Beedeezy

Are research chemicals like the liquid Nolva and Clomid good enough for PCT? I know some of the forum sponsors offer liquids at the respective 20/50mg per ml dose but I'm not sure and want your all  opinion.


----------



## event462

It depends on the company. Some are legit, some are not. There's actually a thread started awhile back on the brothers' thoughts on the subject and who they go to. Check it out...

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/8453-Best-research-chem-sites


----------



## bvs

i havent used them personally but i hear of plenty of guys that do. as always you have to trust your source


----------



## coltmc4545

We don't have sponsors. And yes liquids are fine for pct as long as you find a legit company


----------



## bronco

All research chems are hit and miss IMO


----------



## Maijah

They are hit or miss but if you do your homework you can find gtg RC's.


----------



## Beedeezy

coltmc4545 said:


> We don't have sponsors. And yes liquids are fine for pct as long as you find a legit company



Why the folder "advertisers and sponsors"? I just assumed maximpetides was a sponsor.


----------



## snake

I think most RC places are good. The problem tends to be in what people are looking for and their expectations of the drug. An example is peptides; they may be what they say they are but if the peptide is all hype, you get 100% pure hype. Ow, and more money doesn't mean a better product.


----------



## Beedeezy

snake said:


> I think most RC places are good. The problem tends to be in what people are looking for and their expectations of the drug. An example is peptides; they may be what they say they are but if the peptide is all hype, you get 100% pure hype. Ow, and more money doesn't mean a better product.



I'm just thinking about taking the clomid/Nolva liquid. I'm not into the peptides at this point. There may be legit benefits but I'm not that sophisticated.


----------



## powermaster

This is why is miss mp. No guess work.


----------



## Beedeezy

/prepare to be flamed but **** it. 
Can anyone tell me where to get PCT. I have a cycle source but they can not provide me with Nolva/clomid. Anyone comfortable tell me where I can get my pct, I would be fine using the RC liquids that I previously spoke of. My issue is if they are not effective finding that out after cycle would be a bad time to learn of this.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Beedeezy said:


> /prepare to be flamed but **** it.
> Can anyone tell me where to get PCT. I have a cycle source but they can not provide me with Nolva/clomid. Anyone comfortable tell me where I can get my pct, I would be fine using the RC liquids that I previously spoke of. My issue is if they are not effective finding that out after cycle would be a bad time to learn of this.


That's the gamble with the RC companies. A lot of guys have used all day chemist for pharm ancillaries. I don't know much about them.


----------



## ken Sass

i have used all american peptides and my research animal say he is not growing tits so i guess the a.i. is good


----------



## JackC4

If you can I'd say get a pharm pct.


----------



## Beedeezy

I have some pharm on the way, I ordered from ADC.


----------



## Beedeezy

Side note, I have a full bottle of Econtrol 2.0 and Ultra male Rx that I received with a stack from Ironmaglabs. Should I take them with cycle, pct, or just throw them away?


----------



## StoliFTW

Ecks is right ..My batch of GWP of Adex from November 10 is no good. E2 came back at 150..  Time to get out the HG Adex.. 

Running Test C at 250 and Deca at 200 week


----------



## who_gives_a_shit

Im on adc now and there nolva/clomid is pretty cheap..


----------



## Beedeezy

who_gives_a_shit said:


> Im on adc now and there nolva/clomid is pretty cheap..



Yeah, I ordered from ADC they have reasonable prices for human grade products. Worth the extra money I think.


----------



## Rumpy

I don't PCT any more, but everything else I've gotten from ADC and GWP have been good


----------



## Secn2nunn

Does ADC require a prescription for an A.I.??   Thanks.


----------



## MS1605

Secn2nunn said:


> Does ADC require a prescription for an A.I.??   Thanks.



Negative


10 char


----------



## Secn2nunn

Ordered Adex from ADC over 2 weeks ago, just got email today saying it was on back order, will be in in 5-10 days!   Oh, and they charged my card when I placed the order.   Has anyone had any product back ordered from ADC, if so, did it come in on time?


----------



## ToolSteel

Secn2nunn said:


> Ordered Adex from ADC over 2 weeks ago, just got email today saying it was on back order, will be in in 5-10 days!   Oh, and they charged my card when I placed the order.   Has anyone had any product back ordered from ADC, if so, did it come in on time?


I've never had a problem


----------



## Iron1

Man, it's weird to see event's post...


----------

